# Panasonic Says 80 Percent of TV Homes Will Get London 2012 Olympic Games in 3D



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Source: BigPictureBigSound


----------



## RBTO (Jan 27, 2010)

I question the 80% (_of US TV households_) figure since it doesn't seem likely that 80% US households belong to the groups that were mentioned as providers. Even then, it assumes 100% of those subscribers are equipped with 3D capable boxes or receivers (just to get a 3D video signal) which isn't the case. For example, I have two HD DTV receivers, but one being an HR20 and the other an H20, they won't allow me to watch 3D content. (I gave up on 3D via DTV when this receiver exception happened, because changing receivers opens a whole new can of worms for me.)

How about a simple poll on this forum to see how many followers are:

1) In possession of a receiver or box that provides a 3D HDMI signal

2) In possession of a 3D capable display

Let's see if it's anywhere close to 80% and consider the followers here are probably better set up video-wise than the average US household.

Not to support or knock 3D (it's great that the Olympics will be available in 3D). I'm just interested in truth in advertising.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

RBTO said:


> I question the 80% (_of US TV households_) figure since it doesn't seem likely that 80% US households belong to the groups that were mentioned as providers. Even then, it assumes 100% of those subscribers are equipped with 3D capable boxes or receivers (just to get a 3D video signal) which isn't the case. For example, I have two HD DTV receivers, but one being an HR20 and the other an H20, they won't allow me to watch 3D content. (I gave up on 3D via DTV when this receiver exception happened, because changing receivers opens a whole new can of worms for me.)


The 80% means that 80% of US households will have the signal available to them. Whether they have a 3D setup or not that signal is available to them. 



RBTO said:


> How about a simple poll on this forum to see how many followers are:
> 
> 1) In possession of a receiver or box that provides a 3D HDMI signal


I have 2.



RBTO said:


> 2) In possession of a 3D capable display


I have 2.



RBTO said:


> Let's see if it's anywhere close to 80% and consider the followers here are probably better set up video-wise than the average US household.
> 
> Not to support or knock 3D (it's great that the Olympics will be available in 3D). I'm just interested in truth in advertising.


I don't think there's anything wrong with their claims at all. :huh: I think if there were one of the many other news outlets carrying this would have called them out on it. :scratch:

I think a better poll would be how many members will actually watch the Olympics in 3D. I will not.


----------



## RBTO (Jan 27, 2010)

mechman said:


> I think a better poll would be how many members will actually watch the Olympics in 3D. I will not.


You mean "how many members will actually watch the Olympics."????

Fair enough, place that as the number 1 question above the other two.

Between you and me, the US households who will _get _ the Olympics in 3D is still at 50% (and the number watching 0%).


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

RBTO said:


> Between you and me, the US households who will _get _ the Olympics in 3D is still at 50% (and the number watching 0%).


Actually it is 100%. You get the signal. You just don't have anything in your house that can use it. 

Number watching... still at 0%.


----------



## RBTO (Jan 27, 2010)

mechman said:


> Actually it is 100%. You get the signal. You just don't have anything in your house that can use it.
> 
> Number watching... still at 0%.


Actually, if you read my original post, I have H20 and HR20 STV receivers which don't provide the 3D signal. So it's 50% and if I include my vacation cabin as a US residence, it's 33% (and still 0% watching).


----------



## phillihp23 (Mar 14, 2012)

I have't tried 3D Cable...don't even know if my box is capable. :huh: 
I will probably watch the Olympics...especially since there will be such a wide coverage this year.
I would like to watch sports other than the traditional swiming and gymnastics.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

RBTO said:


> Actually, if you read my original post, I have H20 and HR20 STV receivers which don't provide the 3D signal. So it's 50% and if I include my vacation cabin as a US residence, it's 33% (and still 0% watching).


It doesn't matter if your box can decode the signal or not, _you_ are getting the signal. What you choose to do with it is your choice but it _is_ available to you. I have been getting the signal for quite some time but have only recently been able to view anything in 3D.

Anyone with DirecTV that is getting a signal from 103 - transponder #3, which also sends the signal for Palladia, _is_ getting the signal. That's NBC and Panasonic's point, the signal is available if folks want to pony up :spend: and use it. 

Semantics. I know. But it gives them that big number (80%) that they want to use. In reality, I'd guess less than 10% of US households will watch the Olympics in 3D. That does not include the folks who will just check it out briefly, such as myself.


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

And what percentage of that 80% care? My guess is about 10%. And some of those ask the same question as me...how much am I paying and how much compromise is there on the rest of the production to get that 3D option? Maybe one camera with a better lens would be of more value to me?


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

lcaillo said:


> And what percentage of that 80% care? My guess is about 10%. And some of those ask the same question as me...how much am I paying and how much compromise is there on the rest of the production to get that 3D option? Maybe one camera with a better lens would be of more value to me?


My guess was less than 10%. And I could not agree more with the rest of your post.


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

I do commend the broadcasters for making the content availabe in 3D. This is always the biggest complaint about new technology...no content (like 4K for example). So, while I do agree that watching the Olympics in 3D is unappealing, it is still available content for those that care about it. 

Mech, since you have the equipment, why don't you watch a bit of it just to let us know what kind of impact it add's, if any.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Tonto said:


> Mech, since you have the equipment, why don't you watch a bit of it just to let us know what kind of impact it add's, if any.


I do intend to watch a little of it. But 3D drives me nuts, the glasses are a pain.


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

The only 3D I've watched is in a big theater. The most impressive was Avatar, during which I would forget that it was 3D. Too me the glasses were not ideal but not too awfull either. Life is 3D, when I loose track of the fact that the movie is 3D, too me thats a great production. I look forward to your reviews.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Following up my testing of the Olympics in 3D here.


----------

